# Done for the season?...fuuuuuk!



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Wrath, sorry to hear mate! Loving your attitude though, could have been a lot worse and you'll be back at it before you know, even if it's just a few slushy spring cruisers and then a beer on the deck. I always make a point to stop and check when I see someone take a nasty fall, have had a few too many myself to ever ride by with a clear conscience. Patrollers are absolute angels on the mountain, very grateful to have them around.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh man sorry to hear that, what a shitty deal. It was a good read tho. Hopefully you had some good days this year at least.
So typical how injuries usually happen when your taking it easy in mellow terrain not trying anything crazy.
Hope you get a speedy recovery and good drugs.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Oh bugger, sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh wrath... don't you know that old folks should try to impress the guys on the lift?

Very glad to hear the bones n cord arent affected. Lucky you! The soft tissue damage will heal, you'll ride. Speedy recovery!


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Damn. Heal well, heal fast.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry to hear this but glad it wasn't worse...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Get well and speedy recovery Wrath!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Really glad that it wasn't worse. Keep it moving and here's wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaamn, that sounds like a proper scare...

Current conditions must be handled with extreme care, especially in alpine terrain. Never know when/where you're going to run into a wind scoured patch or a nasty crust just under what looks like fresh pow.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Get well soon!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to hear that your most serious fears were not realized. Count your blessings, take it easy on the recovery and you indeed will ride again.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Injuries are never good, but I'm glad it wasn't worse. Take it easy, concentrate on next year.


----------



## cjaggie123 (Oct 21, 2018)

That's rough. Here's to a quick recovery.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Scary and sounds like it could've been a lot worse so thankful for that.

Speedy recovery.


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

Heal fast and heal full, Wrath. I’m glad it wasn’t worse.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all! Definitely a more scary experience than dropping a big ass hairy line. Its a damm humbling experience not being able to bend over...halhaha...to put on/take off my socks. Anyway already feel better than yesterday...yea for drugs. But more importantly thanks for the healing vibes and good thoughts. 
Love you all!
wrath


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

Great that you are feeling better. Sounds like a scary experience, but also looks like you are pretty tough! Wish you speedy recovery!


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m really sad to hear this, However I’m glad it’s not what you feared!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That story was so scary and sad. Sending healing vibes from Colorado. Try to keep positive, hopefully you'll be shredding that slush in no time.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear this but from your description of the pain it sounds like it could have been a lot worse. Heal properly, take it easy and live for another day on the mountain. Good vibes sent your way.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Damn - sorry to hear, but glad there's no serious / long-term damage. 

Having done some patrol, I've been on the rescue side of spinal / back injuries, but reading your story put me on the side of the injured - gives some new perspective. 

Good luck with the recovery - you'll be back before you know it!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kalev said:


> Damn - sorry to hear, but glad there's no serious / long-term damage.
> 
> Having done some patrol, I've been on the rescue side of spinal / back injuries, but reading your story put me on the side of the injured - gives some new perspective.
> 
> Good luck with the recovery - you'll be back before you know it!


Thanks @kalev 
Yea it was also a different experience for me, have been generally healthy; pretty much I will take care of my self...thank you very much and get off my lawn kind of guy. Also have a long career in mental health with a fair bit of crisis and ER experience. So I think I was able to stay relatively calm, had some perspective, kept myself from freaking out and knew it could be a looong process. It was fortunate that I was right under the chair and a quick response and process all the way through...crash at 11:15 am, with field response, vacuum packed into the bucket and towed across the mtn at first aid hut by 11:50am, ambulance at 1:15pm, 70 minute ride to the ER at 2:40pm, CAT scan at 3:15, ER doc clearing me at 4:00pm, at the grocery store pharmacy for meds at 4:20 and home at 4:45...pretty damm great time...it could have been muuuuuch worse.

A couple of things, even though have been with patrollers for kid crashes being a ski bus chaperone; it is very re-assuring to have patrol there quickly and talking me through the process. I could tell by the radio chatter, they already had a bucket on the way, another was bring the vacuum pack mat, and a tow capable sled was made available. They called the aid hut to get hotwater bags ready to warm me up and had gotten an BLS ambulance moving while I was still in the snow...fucking outstanding.

The bucket ride across the mtn...holy shit...it could freak out anybody. So they have me vacuum packed and strapped down, then completely covered with a heavy wool blanket for warmth and then a vinyl canvas strapped down to help keep the snow from sled from getting all over me. So laying there with my goggles on, wool over my face, its dark, I'm cold and shivering and I can't move.  The guy watching the bucket says yell real loud if its too rough. "OK I'm ready." Sled fires up...immediately there is 2-stroke exhaust, loud brraaap is all I can hear and some what smooth but also jarring bumps. I try to keep my breathing under control...but still am kind of panting/huffing right in to a now wet wool blanket mixed with exhaust. The sled stops maybe half way to the aid shack..."how you doing?" panting "uhhh ok" ..."good" and the sled immediately fires up and takes off. More fucking exhaust, bumps and jarring...more panting/huffing...trying to control the breathing but thinking holy shit, I'm freaking....get this fucking blanket off my face and some fresh air. Sled finally stops, there is some patrol chatter and they quickly get my face unwrapped. I have no idea how long the ride was, but know the route I think it took...maybe 7-10 minutes. It was not a fun amusement ride at the carnival. I don't know how they would handle some that would get sick and aspirate...I might have gotten sick/vomited but had last ate a wee bit of peanut butter at 5am and some water at 9am. Definitely got a new appreciation for bucket rides...fucking no thank you.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Glad you made it out ok, hope you feel better quickly!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

sounds miserable, especially the exhaust part...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Damn, Wrath,... *So* _very_ glad to hear it wasn't any worse!

Take it from another spine damaged old fart,... Take it slow & easy! You'll be back on yer boards in no time!

...I had to get a sled ride down Boyne 2 seasons back for an ankle injury. Those sled rides are bumpy AF aren't they? Even the ppl powered ones!

(I _really_ didn't like being Head Down, going down the hill either!)


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

Even more bummed now that I missed you at Baker a couple seasons back, but now more motivated to return after you mend.

When I busted a chicken wing three seasons back, I was hauled down the mountain on a ski sled and that was wild painful. Can't imagine being towed behind a snowmobile.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

speedy recovery bud


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

more vibes yer way


----------



## LouiseTriesToBoard? (Feb 9, 2020)

Balls! Join me in the injury club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Feel better all ye injured!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

@wrathfuldeity heal up properly and get back at it ...


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow Wrath! Crazy story. Glad the canal is intact and did it’s job of cord protection. You’ll be back. But that’s the risk we all take. I think about that shit all the time. But exhilaration always gets the best of me. Best wishes for a speedy recovery. Peace.


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Sounds like a shitty experience that could have been a lot worse. I know the feeling as it ruined my trip last year when I did a 180 on a jump, that turned out to be a ramp. Great story though, you should write. If I ever feel any ice under my feet off piste (even in 30cm of powder), I'm out. Get well soon


----------



## SnowSk8r (Jan 5, 2020)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yesterday, second time cruising through a sweet low angle sparse tree run that had blown in pow that I've done a hundred of times. It was 6" fresh cold 25 degrees dense pow with ice bottom and wind scoured. It was 11:15 am, had gotten the chargers done and taking it easy since I had worked all night. Anyway having a very nice little slash and turn in a wind filled in area...hit a small depression with solid ice bottom in to a small windlip. Compressed and folded frontward in half and flipped on to my back with head downhill on top of the windlip. When I hit the ice bottom, immediately felt sharp pain in the lower lumbar about 2-3" above the hips centerline and a dull ache slight right center of my butt. Laid there for about 5-8 minutes, huffing in sharp radiating pain. Trying to access the damage, spinal injury, blown up disc, crushed a vertebrae, muscle tears, pelvis...fucking freaking due to my mom had become a quad from a MVA when she was about 50yrs old...at least I would only be a para...holy fking crap.
> 
> This happened right under the chair lift, folks yelling...me waving "ok". About 8 minutes in...yelled "call the bucket." I could wiggle my toes, move my feet and legs a wee bit...good signs but severe radiating pain. I was very leery of moving any more...board helmet and goggles still on. Former patroller and his friend who was a nurse were first on the scene and then patrollers...so I was ther about 12-15 minutes...shivering and freezing my ass off...guess icing the injury was good. All was handled as a potential a spinal injury...first time in a bucket, getting vaccumed packed, getting towed to the other side of the mtn by a sled...not a fun ride. First ambulance ride to the ER 70 minutes, cat scan. ER doc says...all good...cracked tail bone (from compressing so hard in to the back of my rear boot...yea I felt that but it was minor pain), but no cord, disc or vertebrae damage...but apparently significant soft tissue/muscle stuff. I would have jumped up and down if I could have...btw all this time had laid still on my back...fearing that any movement would fuck up and result in a spinal cord injury and required surgery. Well time to try sitting, standing and walk to go pee.
> 
> ...


I feel so bad for you. Good luck healing as quickly as you can and getting back on the horse soon.


----------



## RkyMtn (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow! So happy to hear you got lucky, Wrathfuldeity!!! I've had close calls snowboarding, mountain biking and skateboarding that have caused me to change my riding style to always ride with the understanding that there could be a change in the surface condition at a moments notice that I might not be able to see and appropriately react to.

At least the season wasn't a complete bust. A friend of mine freshman year in college went on a ski trip for Christmas vacation and wanted to learn to snowboard. Rented the gear and, before lesson, went to the top of the hill to get a feel of the board and wound up carving his first turn fast into the trees and broke his leg. Spent the rest of the 2 week trip in total boredom and sadness as he watched everyone else ski at the resort.

Watch some good films, read some good books and be happy you will recover!!

Cheers!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

On the mend...my tailfeather is still abit tinder...butt the plan is to get back at it this Saturday and do some mellow cruising...hopefully not to fall on my arse.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> On the mend...my tailfeather is still abit tinder...butt the plan is to get back at it this Saturday and do some mellow cruising...hopefully not to fall on my arse.


Sweet, maybe we'll be able to ride one of the days in out there after all! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> On the mend...my tailfeather is still abit tinder...butt the plan is to get back at it this Saturday and do some mellow cruising...hopefully not to fall on my arse.


Dang, just less than 2 weeks after taking that hard fall, impressive. Stay safe!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ctoma said:


> Dang, just less than 2 weeks after taking that hard fall, impressive. Stay safe!!!


3 weeks...not so impressive...but thankful


----------

